# Duty Cycle Concern



## Nico Conti (Feb 3, 2020)

Hello, I am new to this forum, I tried to look at other threads that could have a similar concern to mine but I could not find any.

I just bought a Ceramic 3D print (it prints clay) and it needs an air compressor to work. The air compressor basically pushes the clay out of the 3D printer, so I would say that it is a steady flow of pressure constantly at 7-8 bar. Since it is pushing clay and little air escapes I am not sure how this related to the duty cycle. I plan on using the printer for 12 hours a day, do you have any suggestions for low noise air compressors? Thanks.


----------



## wingless (Oct 29, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.

Why not just place the compressor in a remote location, like a garage, then route an air hose to the printer. A more permanent solution would be to install fixed piping w/ drops at the desired points, but that gets more involved.

The lower noise compressors get very pricey and are still not something that are fun to sit near.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

*Cfm*

Nico,

There are quiet compressor solutions out there, the Emax line even has a constant run 100% duty model that features "Silent Air" capability https://emaxcompressor.com/products...1-phase-80-gallon-vertical-silent-air-system/
There are also posts on quieting your existing compressor. if you are handy and don't have the funds for an expensive upgrade. What matters is the CFM required, that will determine your duty cycle. You can always just observe the Air usage and see if your current compressor is up to the task.

Stephen



Nico Conti said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum, I tried to look at other threads that could have a similar concern to mine but I could not find any.
> 
> I just bought a Ceramic 3D print (it prints clay) and it needs an air compressor to work. The air compressor basically pushes the clay out of the 3D printer, so I would say that it is a steady flow of pressure constantly at 7-8 bar. Since it is pushing clay and little air escapes I am not sure how this related to the duty cycle. I plan on using the printer for 12 hours a day, do you have any suggestions for low noise air compressors? Thanks.


----------

